# Your Gravestone...



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

I had this conversation with a friend of mine, today... We had such a laugh trying to think of cool stuff we'd like to see written on our gravestones...
*SO, what would YOU like to be written on yours?* Could be a joke, a pun, a poem you love, whatever you want. doesn't have to be funny...
I know it's kinda creepy, but hey, you better think of it right now if don't want to end up stuck for eternity with some crap your friends and family will make up and that you won't even like  

(No worries, i'm not planning to die soon and i love life :mrgreen: )

Come on! I know you're already full of ideas!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 3, 2006)

It's a classic, but I have always got a good laugh of the one that said, "See, I told you I was sick!".  A family member of mine has a saying in which she says all the time, "Remeber to look behind yourself!" *as to not forget anything* So am tempted on suggesting that "Look behind you" be put on . Kidding of course.

All sincerety, I could care less what the block of stone above my decaying body says. As long as it doesn't say, "Dig here".


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Haha Brittany, you crack me up tonight!  You gotta do the dishes at church more often!

And in all seriousness, I want on my gravestone something to the effect of "Loyal sun, caring brother, devoted father, loving husband, faithful Christian, good friend."  That's the kind of legacy I want to leave behind me.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Jon, don't forget "amazing lover"! *pointing up at ya signature*


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> Jon, don't forget "amazing lover"! *pointing up at ya signature*



You mean "Amazing sleeper", right?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

can't you just be horny for a minute?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

whahahaha


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

so doenoe, you still didnt say what you ganna write on yours!

Just figured out that i didn't neither... well, as i am still horny because of Jon (you know how to drive me wild, boy ...sorry. just teasing.), I'll go with something like "I've been laying below you for years and you only bought me flowers!?"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

I think I shall have 'Gone to Lunch - back in 10 minutes'.


----------



## celery (Jan 3, 2006)

Mine's gonna say, "Why are you wasting time out of your life reading a dead person's gravestone?  Go live."


----------



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

uhm i dunno, maybe something like "Can someone get this stone of my head, its heavy as hell"


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 3, 2006)

During lunch at my old job, I sometimes took a walk at the cemetary beside my office.  One day, I saw a headstone that said, "I'd rather be skiing" on it.  I thought it was hillarious because I've always heard of people saying they're going to do that, but only seen that one.  

On that note, I'd like to say that I would put something like, "Lets go somewhere else...it's too dead around here..."


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

i have made it perfectly plain to family that i want in the top right corner, a small bird upside down....

( i flipped people off so much alive, might as well do it dead...flip the bird..get it?)

anyway, there is a cemetary down south of me that has a huge poem, that pretty much scared the crap outta us when we were teens....i need to go back, snap a pic and see if it bothers ya'll....

i like hobbes and hertz....those are great..


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2006)

I took a picture of a cool headstone (not sure if you can call it that) when I was staying in a small village the other month. It was shaped like an anchor and it had names around the bottom. I couldn't see them all because stuff which was rather solid was growing there. The only name I had time to see was of a woman. At first I thought it was for people lost at sea during the war. The church has a small monument outside for the war. 

I've only got a print of it. It was taken with film. No scanner either so if I were to post it I'd have to take a picture with my digital.


Not sure what I want on mine. For a while I didn't want one. I'd want something funny, but I doubt I'd be allowed. Something like "there's gold down here, I dare you to start digging".


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

I've always thought the whole funeral process was wrong.  Just WRONG.  My family knows that when I assume room temperature, they are not to lay me up in the funeral home for three days for everybody and their second cousin to roll by, gawking at me.  First off, no one will be able to get my hair to do right.  Second, makeup won't look the same with my eyes closed.  Third, if they didn't gawk at me while I was alive, why would I want them to in death?  Therefore, I will be poked in the ground, in the water damaged casket that was on sale, dressed in sweatshirt and jeans (WITH socks and shoes), on my side, body pillow and all, as soon as the undertaker tells the fam I'm ready.  People will be wearing jeans and tennis shoes at the graveside service, comfy and free.  No preaching, no squalling ... if they wish to say something, rock on .. .but toss in a handfull of dirt and be done.  Go back to the house, eat and party.  I feel very strongly that I know where I'll be ... don't cry for me.

As for the headstone, I want one that is solar powered and glows at night.  It will have cut outs on it for candles that Raven will light.  I plan to have a pipe sticking up from the vault that she can pour sweet tea down on occasion.

At the bottom ... almost covered in dirt and grass will be ....

"Made ya look!"

:lmao:


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> I've always thought the whole funeral process was wrong.  Just WRONG.  My family knows that when I assume room temperature, they are not to lay me up in the funeral home for three days for everybody and their second cousin to roll by, gawking at me.  First off, no one will be able to get my hair to do right.  Second, makeup won't look the same with my eyes closed.  Third, if they didn't gawk at me while I was alive, why would I want them to in death?  Therefore, I will be poked in the ground, in the water damaged casket that was on sale, dressed in sweatshirt and jeans (WITH socks and shoes), on my side, body pillow and all, as soon as the undertaker tells the fam I'm ready.  People will be wearing jeans and tennis shoes at the graveside service, comfy and free.  No preaching, no squalling ... if they wish to say something, rock on .. .but toss in a handfull of dirt and be done.  Go back to the house, eat and party.  I feel very strongly that I know where I'll be ... don't cry for me.
> 
> As for the headstone, I want one that is solar powered and glows at night.  It will have cut outs on it for candles that Raven will light.  I plan to have a pipe sticking up from the vault that she can pour sweet tea down on occasion.
> 
> ...



hey pallie.....make sure the pipe is on the right end...k???  dont wanna ice tea your toes...

oh, and we are screwed if i die first...!!!


----------



## Rob (Jan 3, 2006)

I've always quite liked:

Alien tears will fill for him
Pity's long-broken ern,
For his mourners will be outcast men,
And outcasts always mourn.


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> I've always quite liked:
> 
> Alien tears will fill for him
> Pity's long-broken ern,
> ...


 
that's great!


----------



## bace (Jan 3, 2006)

"You're standing on my face"


----------



## Verbal (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> can't you just be horny for a minute?



Oh gosh, I suppose...



			
				Alexandra said:
			
		

> so doenoe, you still didnt say what you ganna write on yours!
> 
> Just figured out that i didn't neither... well, as i am still horny because of Jon (you know how to drive me wild, boy ...sorry. just teasing.)



You mean I _don't_ know how to drive you wild?   We're gonna have to do something about that sweetheart...watcha doin' tonight?


----------



## Chiller (Jan 3, 2006)

"Nothing lasts forever but the Earth and Sky"


----------



## photo gal (Jan 3, 2006)

She lived, she loved, she laughed!
and a whole lot more in between!!!


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

I won't have a gravestone since I want to be cremated and have my ashes spread somewhere beautiful. But if I did have one, it would say 'I'm not really here. Please go home now.'


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 3, 2006)

Okay, I know there's a thread for this but it fits here better methinks. 

Also, sorry for the size of the picture but...







notice how butt and annis are so close to each other and there is a payne in the vicinity of both.


----------



## Eric. (Jan 3, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> notice how butt and annis are so close to each other and there is a payne in the vicinity of both.



hahaha. 

I think I would like to have something about: "The End"

Short and Sweet.


----------



## ferny (Jan 3, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> "Nothing lasts forever but the Earth and Sky"


"Until the sun explodes and you all die

Mwuhahaha, you're all going to DIE!
Aaaaaaaaaaaaahahahaha"


:crazy:


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 3, 2006)

I particularly like Jack Lemmon's one... "Jack Lemmon - In". :mrgreen:.

How about "I'm coming to get you, Barbara!" :sillysmi:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

How about 'If you can read this you are standing on my chest' ?


----------



## doenoe (Jan 3, 2006)

maybe "occupied"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

'Stoned again' ?


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 'Stoned again' ?


 
wonder if that'd be 'toked' or A ?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> wonder if that'd be 'toked' or A ?


Tablets, obviously :er:


----------



## Don Simon (Jan 3, 2006)

Are there any laws that cover what can and can't be engraved on gravestones, i.e. that is has to be true? If not, I want "Born 1127, died 2050". Or "Buried with his entire life savings". Would like to see how many people fall for that one and reach for the shovel :mrgreen:.


----------



## anicole (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Tablets, obviously :er:


 
Hertz's Top Ten?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

ZaphodB said:
			
		

> "Born 1127, died 2050".


Only 9 hours and 23 minutes?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Verbal said:
			
		

> You mean I _don't_ know how to drive you wild?  We're gonna have to do something about that sweetheart...watcha doin' tonight?


you perfectly know how to. well, when asked with such a nice smile, I can never refuse an invitaion

...unless i am dead.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> maybe "occupied"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

I know what I want on my ex-wife's headstone - 'Gents'.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I know what I want on my ex-wife's headstone - 'Gents'.


and i bet you want it as fast as possible, don't you?

...kidding of course. long live black humour. hahahahahaha! long live... gravestone... dead... anyone gets it?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

Alexandra said:
			
		

> ...kidding of course. long live black humour. hahahahahaha! long live... gravestone... dead... anyone gets it?


No.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

...i missed an occasion to shut it up.


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 3, 2006)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Okay, I know there's a thread for this but it fits here better methinks.
> 
> Also, sorry for the size of the picture but...
> 
> ...




family shows thru... your so my second cousin once removed...

love these......your very talented..


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

what about: "My friend went to Florida and all he brought me is this stupid gravestone." ?


----------



## df3photo (Jan 3, 2006)

I havent thought much on the gravestone thing... I did once say I wanted to put on it that I was a "Artisen, Travelor, Adventurer..." but im not much of any of those it jsut sounded neat... I have wanted to work on a death video for my funeral though and have the sound track made out partially....(plus i hope whoever makes out my stone has spell check...) but heres a pick of something i thought was interesting that i saw on a grave stone in NYC.





kind of glum....


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 3, 2006)

i'll be cremated.
i've got a grand piano to prop up my mortal remains.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i've got a grand piano to prop up my mortal remains.


I used to prefer a bar.


----------



## dirtnapper (Jan 3, 2006)

Here are a couple that I have found...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2006)

heh, that's awesome! :mrgreen:


----------



## scoob (Jan 3, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> i'll be cremated.
> *i've got a grand piano to prop up my mortal remains*.


 

hehe.


----------



## Artemis (Jan 4, 2006)

"If your reading this, your are too close..."


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

'Knock and enter'
'Gosh but it's warm down here'
'I'll be back'


----------



## doenoe (Jan 4, 2006)

"Where is the lightswitch in this thing"
"Thats not a flowerpot.......its my mouth"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

doenoe said:
			
		

> "Thats not a flowerpot.......its my mouth"


Unless you've been buried face down, of course


----------



## doenoe (Jan 4, 2006)

dont think the flowers will survive long then :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

Why not? Plenty of good fertiliser...


----------



## doenoe (Jan 4, 2006)

hehehe true true


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

if i wanted something more or less serious, i'd have the lyrics of "i will follow you into the dark"... or at least the chorus.

"And If heaven and hell decide
that they bot are satisfied,
Illuminate the no's on their vacancy signs,
If there's no one beside you 
When your soul embarks 
Then I'll follow you into the dark"


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jan 4, 2006)

Still alive and restless.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 4, 2006)

...or are you?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 4, 2006)

'Not known at this address'


----------



## omeletteman (Jan 5, 2006)

Hehe, what a funny queston alexandra... came up with a few ideas while perusing everyone elses... something to the effect of "watch your step" or, "caught you looking" like all those lame ads for billboards or bus stop ads. Or, instead of words, a treasure map, done in really old school style, that leads to somewhere dumb...like McDonalds... Oh, or "space for rent, inquire within"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 5, 2006)

'My other gravestone is a monument'


----------



## anicole (Jan 5, 2006)

Returned To Sender


----------



## doenoe (Jan 5, 2006)

"say all you want, i cant hear you.....got a worm in my ear"


----------



## anicole (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll be damned ... the rock and hard place IS real ...


----------



## photo gal (Jan 5, 2006)

Here lies the ashes 
Of Carolyn Michel-Dickson
She kicked up her heels
And away she went
Hell bent on finding Heaven.


----------



## anicole (Jan 5, 2006)

The Surgeon General was right ...


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 5, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 'My other gravestone is a monument'



ok... i dig that one.....gonna have to use it!! :lmao:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2006)

wow, so much great ideas here! now i feel like i'm gonna have to fake my death in at least 4 different countries to get some cool gravestones... If you see one in Zimbabwe, that's the true one.


----------

